# Pamprin/Midol and bf?



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

Are either of these ok while bf? I just got my 1st pp period, I had a nice 13 month break and didn't miss this at all. I used to take pamprin, because it was one of the only things (except vicodin) which would touch my cramps. I am in pain! I looked up some of the ingredients in Hales, and cannot find them all.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't find it in my hales, either.

What did they tell you to take for after-pains after you gave birth? They told me to take 600 mil of Ibuprofin (Motrin, Advil). My midwife said it was safe. It really worked. So when my period came back (4 months postpartum!! with totally exclusive bfing, absolutely no bottles, and all night feedings!







: ) I just took ibuprofen. It really knocked the pain right out.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/pms-meds.html

Pamprin has:

Acetaminophen ,Pamabrom and Pyrilamine maleate

Acetaminophen and ibuprofen (pain relievers) and caffeine (a stimulant) are all approved by the AAP for use in breastfeeding mothers.

The other two drugs - pamabrom and pyrilamine maleate - are diuretics.

I have been unable to locate specific information regarding pyrilamine with regards to breastfeeding, but this medication is an antihistamine used directly in pediatrics (in some pediatric cold medications).

Pamabrom is a very mild diuretic - many pharmacists and lactation professionals consider small amounts of this drug to be safe for nursing mothers.


----------

